# Flash question! Again!



## Jace (Oct 7, 2011)

I should just PM you Big Mike, but in the interest of someone else having any information on this:


http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Autofocus-Dedicated-Digital-Cameras/dp/B005K8UENU/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1317955965&sr=1-5


I just bought stuff for my camera, including that wireless trigger that doesn't work with my flash due to the hotshoe not being quite big enough for the adapter, and so my wife says I can buy another flash for 100.00 or under, even after I explained that that will be almost impossible. 

Sooooo I found this, but it has no reviews, and I can't really even FIND any reviews.


----------



## Jace (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-EF-600-Super-Digital-Cameras/dp/B001GDPW1C/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Found that one with some reviews that seem to be alright for what it is, though I'm assuming the one I linked to in my second post is the newest model.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have any knowledge about those flashes.  I have bought some Opteka hardware...it's not top quality stuff, but the price is right.
As for those flashes, they should work...but I'd expect them to be feel pretty cheaply made.  

By the way, did you know that you can buy hot shoe adapters?
sony hot shoe adapter


----------



## Jace (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually have one of those, just wasn't sure if it would work with a radio trigger or not. I emailed a friend last night that's into photography to see if he would bring one to work today, so if he does and it works I may try to go a different route.


----------

